# Office clean up



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Why people have so much trouble getting rid of stuff in the office, recently my boss was so upset, because they have two days worth of garbage in our lounge there is where we eat. And my coworkers could care less. I always try to keep the working place in Mint condition, what you guys do about that?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Maybe a sign - "Your mother doesn't work here. Clean up after yourself". I don't know what the answer is, it's hard to get some people to be responsible for their own mess.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

You are right on the money.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Unfortunately, I'm the one who usually cleans it up. My current group is pretty good about it though.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I work from home and my office is a shared bedroom with my step daughter and it drives me nuts! Luckily on of my other stepdaughters moved out and she get to move into her old bedroom and I can not wait. I cannot work with a clutter office.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I agreed a clutter place is awful, but I am talking about big trash containers full of garbage and that doesn't bother them!


----------

